# Falck ambulance



## griffithsgriffin (Feb 3, 2013)

looks like Falck ambulance is hiring EMT's and wheelchair drivers. Anyone know much about this company??


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Feb 3, 2013)

There a Danish company and a huge one spreading all over the world, including the USA. Like AMR on steroids I guess you could say. The people who work for them in the EU have positive things to say and the pay is ok. I can not speak for any of there branches in the USA however.

PS: I suggest you run a forum search on them, it will pull a lot of results.


----------



## Ender (Feb 4, 2013)

I have an interview with Falck NC tomorrow.

I'll give you an update as soon as I'm home from it.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 4, 2013)

Well here is the old thread that has a lot of information.  http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=30494

Falck NW Just hired.  I'll fill you in with some information I learn it.


----------



## griffithsgriffin (Feb 4, 2013)

hey thanks for the response. sounds like a pretty good outfit? I will definitely send an application in, though I still only have my national EMT so I don't know if I will qualify for the EMT position.


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 7, 2013)

So I said I would give a small update.  I see Falck becoming big in the area.  Rumors have it that a lot of people are interested in them to do their transports as well as possibly getting some medics at some point this year. (the limiting factor is on the county side not the desire by falck).  They will hire people without a state cert.  The thing I notice with Falck is that they may be small.  But from the looks of it.  They have the backing to grow rapidly if their demand grows.


----------



## Hunter (Feb 8, 2013)

FireWA1 said:


> So I said I would give a small update.  I see Falck becoming big in the area.  Rumors have it that a lot of people are interested in them to do their transports as well as possibly getting some medics at some point this year. (the limiting factor is on the county side not the desire by falck).  They will hire people without a state cert.  The thing I notice with Falck is that they may be small.  But from the looks of it.  They have the backing to grow rapidly if their demand grows.



Check the other thread about falk, falk is huge in the world.


----------



## gclol (Feb 8, 2013)

they should take alco when its up for bid


----------



## PotatoMedic (Feb 8, 2013)

Hunter said:


> Check the other thread about falk, falk is huge in the world.



Sorry I should have been more specific.  I am mainly talking about falck nw.  And yes I have read the other thread that i linked to earlier.


----------

